

CERN scientists will begin attempting to cross the beams at LHC tomorrow morning - there
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5iFngOTfNSw21ce_26N1EzfTAXwRQD9EOES1G0

======
bravesirrobin
Dr. Egon Spengler: There's something very important I forgot to tell you.

Dr. Peter Venkman: What?

Dr. Egon Spengler: Don't cross the streams.

Dr. Peter Venkman: Why?

Dr. Egon Spengler: It would be bad.

Dr. Peter Venkman: I'm fuzzy on the whole good/bad thing. What do you mean,
"bad"?

Dr. Egon Spengler: Try to imagine all life as you know it stopping
instantaneously and every molecule in your body exploding at the speed of
light.

Dr Ray Stantz: Total protonic reversal.

Dr. Peter Venkman: Right. That's bad. Okay. All right. Important safety tip.
Thanks, Egon.

------
dantheman
So it started @ 3am EST time. First 2 tries failed to get the beam up. They
expect to try again after resetting the machine @ 5am EST or about 1.5 hours
from now.

You can also follow them via twitter @CERN <http://twitter.com/cern>

Also a working link to the camera is <http://webcast.cern.ch/lhcfirstphysics/>

------
pwk
I was amused to find this bit of awkwardly worded text in the article:

"...the Higgs boson, a hypothetical particle that scientists theorize gives
mass to other particles and thus to other objects and creatures in the
universe."

------
dpcan
I believe that would be 8:30AM CEST which is 11:30PM PST TONIGHT, or in just a
few hours from now.

It looks like it will be Webcast here:
<http://webcast.cern.ch/lhcfirstphysics/>

------
ck2
Live webcam: <http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc4.swf>

------
ThomPete
Collapse of the beams. Particles starting to collide. Now the final stage of
the experiment beginning.

Exiting!

~~~
ugh
CERN is also testing if, given enough exclamation marks, Twitter will collapse
onto itself and become a black hole: <http://twitter.com/cern> :)

------
guessy
from <http://twitter.com/cern>

"Experiments are collecting their first physics data - historic moment here!
Watch the webcast, look at the photos - all live!"

------
arethuza
Possibly the second coolest thing that CERN has ever done.

------
david927
Collision is now set for 13:15 CET.

~~~
pmjordan
CET or CEST? Us central Europeans transitioned to DST Last Sunday.

~~~
david927
We Central Europeans: I'm 250km away from you, in Prague! :-)

------
hackermom
It's been nice knowing you all.

~~~
rms
Well obviously it hasn't worked yet.

------
anonjon
Looks like the world might have not exploded, HORAY! I was almost nervous
about that.

------
froo
I know I'm going to get voted down, but I hope the results aren't like this.

<http://bornandbreded.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/crossed.jpg>

~~~
jackowayed
I know I'm going to get voted down, but ...

Saying "I know I'm going to get voted down" and not being a complete troll:
best way to ensure that you don't get voted down?

~~~
froo
Possibly, or it could be an attempt to soften the negative reaction one might
have by viewing the following statements.

It's kind of like a disclaimer for stupidity.

~~~
stcredzero
"Disclaimer for Stupidity?" I think you might have something there! What about
a registry for provable journalistic incompetence (so limited to factual
errors of misunderstanding of science) disguised as a sympathetic organization
of mercy?

